# Finale some snow for N.E. Ohio



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Weather channel says we could get up to 3" over night and 3" of lake effect snow on Monday and some more on Tuesday. I hope cause my truck and I are ready.payup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Well guys it is here again*

Well it is snowing here in N.E. Ohio again tonight another 3-6 inch over night and 3-6 inches tomorrow of the wonderful lake effect snow. Show me the money.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

maybe i should move a couple hrs north


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Here we go again*

Here it starts again. Been up for 2 days now with little or no sleep and they are calling for 5-8" again tonight.payup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

f250man;331021 said:


> Here it starts again. Been up for 2 days now with little or no sleep and they are calling for 5-8" again tonight.payup


Go ahead and rub it in some more. I was thinking That I might just do a road trip to see some of that snow.


----------

